# HES Lathe



## Janderso (Jun 25, 2020)

HES Metalworking LATHE, 20"x64" - tools - by dealer - sale
					

Inspect under power in Fremont. H.E.S MODEL 550 HEAVY DUTY ENGINE LATHE S/N: 13120 YEAR 1975 PROX....



					sfbay.craigslist.org
				




I like to check Craigslist from time to time just for fun.
I have never seen this many lathes on the market.
This is a nice one.


----------



## Gaffer (Jun 25, 2020)

That's a lot of bang-for-the-buck!


----------



## Winegrower (Jun 25, 2020)

I guess the car could stay outside.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jun 25, 2020)

Now days it seams like the larger manual lathes are less than the smaller home sized ones


----------



## benmychree (Jun 25, 2020)

Looks to be in beautiful condition, hardly used.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 26, 2020)

Winegrower said:


> I guess the car could stay outside.


You’ll never find a car in my garage.


----------

